# Start New Topic



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I am at a loss for a new topic. Help me select a topic. If I select your idea I will shout out an attaboy (or attagirl) to you and your favorite charity. Let's get started. Do not forget religion and politics are outlawed. Sex is OK. BTW, I am really tired of hearing how you are all great drivers and everyone else is a crap driver. Do the math…it can not work that way.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Choose a topic? Dang that's tough. If only this forum had a theme or something, some sort of common subject to tie everything together. Maybe a hobby or a profession, or something involving tools and things that grow on trees? I feel like it's right there on the tip of my tongue but I can't quite nail it down. Maybe someone else will have an idea.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Critters in the workshop - can't believe you didn't think of this one. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53550


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Just, I'm talking' Coffee Lounge.
Randy, already too much slobbering and giggling going on there.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am really tired of hearing how you are all great drivers and everyone else is a crap driver. Do the math…it can not work that way.

There are about 200,000,000 drivers in the US. There are about 77,457 LJs. Probably a few of them don't drive, possibly because they are not really people and therefore cannot reach the pedals. Let's say there are 10,000 LJ drivers.

Rate all drivers from 0 to 10. All LJ drivers are terrible, say 1. The rest of the US drivers are even worse, 0.

Average US score = 10,000 / 200,000,000 = 0.00005

See that, we LJs are all above the average!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

"Coffee Lounge Topics of your Dreams"


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Chuck, thanks for doing the math but I am sure saw mill creek folks think the same. If every group is above average then who is average and below average? Please do not attribute the unequalness to dark matter…
Smitty, nice, very nice.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

It would be nice if the ladies could help me with a topic.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I can spot a saw mill creek driver a mile away! They are just wrong and we are right.

How about the topic "Spiritual Avatars of Your Dreams"?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've got a topic:

Why do some folks feel so starved for attention that they find it necessary to constantly start new forum topics?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Topic: Do you have anyone close to you with a broken soul,how would you treat someone who is heartbroken? 
Do you show compassion? should you stay away because you are not sure how to react?

I guess this topic is a bit too heavy even for Doctor Phil ,lol.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

"My Favorite Even Prime Numbers"


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ken, I'm so sorry. I never realized that your LJ handle was a metaphor for your broken soul. Come on…. let us all join hands around the campfire, close our eyes, and meditate on the healing of Ken's broken heart.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

How about some woodworking topic.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

+ 1 for Charlie….."I've got a topic"..........

I fugured out what this guy's up to…..He's just padding his post count with useless dribble that noone is interested in, and trying to keep his name in the lime light, cause it seems he likes to "shine" on the Lounge…Ever notice this forum is about the only place you find him…....?

I'll bet his arm hurts from patting hmself on the back…....!!!!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Charlie,on the contrary ,I am absolutely blessed for not having to deal with situations like that or suffering personally .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I'm glad to hear that, Ken. I was just having a bit of fun, because it's hard to take any of DKV's threads too seriously.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Crop rotation in the 14th century?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Is making furniture from plans like painting by numbers?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Bananas, which is better, curved or straight?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Charlie, my friend, you average twice as many posts as I do. Maybe we can be lonely and insecure together. Attention is nice for our condition.

AlaskaGuy, why would I want to talk woodworking in the Coffee Lounge?

Rick, I do not need to pat myself on the back. You do it for me. Thanks,

renners, you're wasting paper. You should have put all three ideas on a single sheet.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Would the USA excel at math if our kids had 6 fingers on each hand.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

What about movies? I love a good movie when I'm not on Lumberjocks. Something for everyone in that, surely.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Charlie, my friend, you average twice as many posts as I do.

Oh, don't be so modest about the depth of your insecurity and loneliness. Your Forum Creation Rate is more than four times Charlie's.

To avoid wasting paper, I will include another topic suggestion: "How would you feel about your demotion if you were Pluto".


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yea…..Keep dreaming…..Noone around here is giving you any praise….We just like to screw with your head…...And noone is certainly patting you on the back like you would like for them to….....


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

"WTF When I try to watch 'Spartacus: Vengeance' on my Skybox, it only plays a blue screen"


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, Rick, Rick…

Chuck, maybe I'm more creative.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

So far folks post 8 is in the lead. Post 9 is running a close second and post 17 is coming on fast.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Also, I was thinking a thread on "The Jesus, the man and the myth" might be exciting but it probably borders on the religion topic squelch.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe a topic about proper grammar, spelling, punctuation, paragraph selection. That would be a novel idea.
Guess that I'll be slammed about this. Oh well….............
Bill


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bill, better yet how about a thread of examples from the everyday posts? No names, do not want to embarrass anyone, but I think it may work. We just might raise America's writing skills a percentage point or two. I like it. This idea just zoomed to the top of the list.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, I was thinking (yes, again). I bet if you took a vote of all participating LJs you would find most everyone enjoys my topics, whether they agree with me or not, Those that are too serious about life are the ones that complain the most. Lighten up Rick…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You just answered your query with post #31. Post that poll as your topic and lets see if "most everyone enjoys my topics" as you believe.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I never lighten up that much…..I like livin' on the edge…..And I think that's a good idea, as gfadvm suggested…..Yea…..let's just see how much LJs like your dribble you post…..Take the poll….ask the question, and let the masses vote…..You can start any time….go for it…..Let's get rollin'.........Come on….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

OK.
Post 31 is the topic of this thread per post 32 and 33. Have at it. Gather your dark forces Rick. The Jesus will see me through this.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess popeship is a direct path to saintship. I wonder if the current vicepope will become a vicesaint.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, where is your army of the dark? The Jesus protects me.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is just about as meaningful as taking a telephone poll to find out how many people do not have a telephone.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"My Favorite Even Prime Numbers"

Pi is my favorite even prime number.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Deek, I know, we all know, you're addicted to the adrenalin rush of a full blown, full pitched cyber battle, but I'm telling you now, nothing I have ever seen on Lumberjocks is as bad as what you will see on an animal lover's website.
Take Guinea Pigs for instance. Mine (well he might as well be mine for all the care my kids give him) was looking a bit peaky so I happened across a thread on 'the best way to euthanize a guinea pig'. Boy, oh boy, such vitriol you could never imagine. There was one funny reply that went something like "bury him in the garden up to his neck and run him over with the lawnmower". Hey, maybe AngieO could do that with her opossum.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*There was one funny reply that went something like "bury him in the garden up to his neck and run him over with the lawnmower"*

Now that is funny! You're not suggesting we do the same for Deek, are you?


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Tossing my name into the ring for consideration:

Topic: Best Super Bowl Ads you've ever seen (or I guess it doesn't need to be the super bowl. I have been quoting "Not in my house" from this Geico ad to my classes all fall so far).


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

About two months ago, there was the highly contentious '.' topic. I would not try to repeat that topic. It deserves to be retired like a great athlete's number.

But you might try some other punctuation marks.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This whole thread was a bad idea. I did not need to find out Rick calls his mom "Honey" and Charlie pursues the impossible while giggling and slobbering over sweet nothings… As they say in Canada, "adios".


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

With all due respect to Seinfeld, this is "A Thread About Nothing".


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

On the contrary…. my mother didn't breastfeed me as a baby, so I never learned to giggle and slobber.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

"This whole thread was a bad idea."........Truer words were never spoken….All your threads are bad ideas, if you ask me, and even if you don't, I could care less…...And as far as me calling my Mom "Honey", I called her that from the time I was 6 years old, till the day she died, but that's none of your business…So now you know the whole story…....Go peddle your wares somewhere else…........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Adios?

Humph, I bet he's gone looking at guinea pig forums, or hamsters or rabbits.

And all afternoon I've been trying to think up some new, exciting topics while I've been renovating a bathroom.

Here's just a couple

Breaking bad news - how do you tell a client you cut through a water pipe?

Chivalry or flirtation, why are the lady jocks threads' so popular?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, The Jesus will help you.

renners, the old guys are drooling so bad they need spit cups. Dreaming of their high school years and a second chance at success.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL,cheap thrills!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

DVK

Tell us what your idea of success might be?? I believe my life has been successful. However Bill Gates might not think so.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

I have an interesting dilemma, I can't start a topic or enter a project. It seems that a project I submitted about a week ago hasn't been approved for posting and I can't submit anything new until it is approved. All I can do is replies thus I am posting here. I emailed Martin but he must be away as I got no response.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I think 10 posts are required, or something like that.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll give it a shot, I am only up to 8 or so as I don't post trivia.

Nope, I made it to ten, but my project is still awaiting approval. The *judge* must be out of town.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Ms Debbie is the one you need to contact. She has a post active right on a camp stove; might try hitting that one to see 'what's up.'


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

How about pricing out our products & how and where do you sell them or what flavor creamer goes in your coffee?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

DKV I know you stated no traffic comments but I saw a few and wanted to give my opinion, people don't give a shi*t anymore you are crap and they aren't, (metaphorically speaking) they own the road and you shouldn't be on it, I believe that's what it all comes down to, plus the fact there's more people on the roads today then yesterday and then you have to factor in cell phones and texting which equates to more bad driving.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, ~BRAINWAVE~

You want a new topic, well this is what I'll give ya

Dr Deek.

Or Talk to Dr Deek

Like one of those agony aunts in a Women's Weakly

Bring on the 'attaboy'


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ask Dr Deek sounds good. Of course I would only answer what I considered serious, humanity changing questions.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

This is too boring even for 'coffee lounge'. Just saying. My two cents. Going to pull the trigger on opening a beer. Fun times. Peace out.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Boring? My threads are never, ever boring. Some of the posts within are boring but I can't select who posts within short of blocking and I would never do that.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Go America!! Our government is awesome!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

I think *Dak* has a point. It's world news but it is not just the Government.
The whole political system in the US looks like a spectacular failure.

I have no doubt the above can be discussed in a polite and civil manner on this site.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I think that's a bit short sighted of redsled to proclaim Dr Deek is boring. Get your therapy done by Dr Deek, for free, the money you saved on a therapist you can spend on tools - and we all get to have a good giggle. Win/win.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

How about the WoodShop Dumbass Awards?! You submit pictures of someone's mistakes in the shop and we vote on the outcome, much like the Darwin Awards but for woodworking. Below is a picture for the award. We can have Gold, Silver and Bronze.


----------

